# RCAFPilots.com



## MAJONES (27 Feb 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

   Those of you familiar with the former CFPilots.com website will be pleased to know that it’s tradition and spirit is being carried on in the form of RCAFPilots.com.  Membership is open to all current and retired CF, RCAF and RCN pilots.


----------



## kev994 (27 Feb 2014)

Great to see it back! There seems to be a glitch in the registration... Course number and username will both only take letters.... Course number needs to be a number


----------



## MAJONES (27 Feb 2014)

kev994 said:
			
		

> Great to see it back! There seems to be a glitch in the registration... Course number and username will both only take letters.... Course number needs to be a number



Sorry about that, it's been tracked down and fixed.


----------



## fireman1867 (27 Feb 2014)

Good work a amigo!


----------



## rotrhed (12 Apr 2014)

Nice work! Been spreading the word amongst my fellow retirees. Great to see a pilot's forum come back to life.


----------

